

Study shows workers prefer strong hierarchy in the workplace - bdehaaff
http://www.bizjournals.com/triangle/blog/2014/08/study-workers-want-a-strong-hierarchy.html

======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.fastcompany.com/3034489/the-future-of-
work/deep-d...](http://www.fastcompany.com/3034489/the-future-of-work/deep-
down-do-we-crave-the-corporate-ladder), which points to this.

